# After the Bear Kill



## Scarte81 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey Fellas-

Just got permission to hunt an area of land just over the GA border in the North Carolina Mountains. Land owner informed me of the turkey, deer, and black bear abundance at the property. Deer and turkey I'll hunt with no issue. Where I have no experience is Bear Hunting. I also understand you can bait in Western NC. My question is, once you guys have taken a bear, what's the best part? Mount, Hide, Rug, Bear Meat, etc? I only like to kill stuff I'd eat, so how is bear meat compared to others?

Any tips work

Cheers


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 19, 2016)

Bear meat can be pretty good, does have a lot of fat, akin to sheep.  Best way I have had it is when Mom would can it, melt in your mouth tender.


----------

